# foster went home today



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Its so empty in here, even with aschen and stauba romping around....sigh...I'm so happy i got to save his life and he's in a happy home. This was my first time, and i didnt think saying goodbye would be so hard!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> Its so empty in here, even with aschen and stauba romping around....sigh...I'm so happy i got to save his life and he's in a happy home. This was my first time, and i didnt think saying goodbye would be so hard!


You did good. Pat yourself on the back for me.

Any dog you are raising or fostering becomes a big part of your routine. You really notice it when they are gone, and you have all this time that they used to fill. Another foster, or a new dog of your own, will make you so busy you won't pine for long .


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Kudos to you for doing a great job!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I think im going to concentrate on aschen and stauba's training for now...but next im torn between a white shepherd, or an Australian shepherd (prolly 8 mo to a year away at least). That is unless i cant resist the rescue foster urge...i think its going to be harder since i've done it once now!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for a job well done.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good job!!!! I know the feeling!!!! Fostered one, she found a home but was returned though. While she was gone it was crazy weird without her running around with my 3.


----------

